# Free Auto Finesse Wax Offer from Detailed Clean



## DetailedClean

Get a *FREE 50ml Auto Finesse Mini Wax* when you buy any 2 500ml Auto Finesse products.

We will add the Mini Wax to your packed order, just add the note Free Wax at checkout.

This offer runs until the 15th of November, or until stock runs out.

Remember, Detailed Clean for all your car care needs.


----------

